# Unusual Positive Affirmations That Defuse Anxiety



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi folks,

I'll give a quick background to a few, perhaps unusual, affirmations I tell myself in social situations that have calmed me. I use this in high stress situations, not for my usual routine of affirmations.

I learnt to use this myself whenever I had to fly. I use to be afraid of turbulence. I used to sit, before the flight, wishing there wasn't any turbulence. My fear built. Turbulence was inevitable. So, when there was eventually even a little, my fear shot up and I kept wishing it would stop. Terrified.
Then one day all that turned round. I hadn't read anything. It's just something I came to, that made sense. Before a flight I'd say to myself, "I hope to **** there is turbulence. I swear, if there is no damn turbulence on this flight I'll be very disappointed." This took the anxiety right down. Then, if turbulence did kick in (sure I'd get nervous) but then I'd repeat to myself, "Call THIS turbulence? Ha! Nah, I want more of this. C'mon, I love this. More More!" and sure enough my anxiety would subside greatly.

Normally, when I'm calm I affirm the following "I am Good. Life is good. I love the unknown. I am courageous. I am healthy. I see the good in all things and people"

I'm using the following only in high stress situations by reversing my thoughts, just like I did with the turbulence.

*Example One:*
In a place where I feel people are looking at me.
Old 'inner voice': OMG, OMG, they're looking at me. That person just looked at me. Christ, they must see how nervous I am. Argggh!
New 'inner voice': Look at me - It's OK. Everything is OK. People better look at me (I just keep repeating this mantra)

*Example Two*:
If I get flustered and perhaps start to blush
Old inner voice: Christ, I'm blushing. Oh no, I'm going redder. Now everyone is staring at me like. Oh no it's getting worst. Pllllleeease stop. I have to get out of here!
New inner voice: Blushing is fine. I like this part of me. Others are more compassionate when I do.

I hope this helps someone.


----------



## TheShine (Apr 1, 2011)

This is what I did awhile ago. However, my memory fades so quickly that I forgot what I did to remind myself to stay poised. Thanks so much for posting this, man!


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

So sweat  Thanks!


----------



## josephisaverb (Mar 8, 2011)

**** it, it is what it is:


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

i do this alot lol ive found that in the last week i havent blushed at all, even when a normal person would have, all because of this technique...i read about it in a magazine article (not about anxiety but just negativity in general)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Interesting. I may have to try this. Thanks!


----------



## VII (Mar 10, 2009)

Interesting, I like!


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

My "positive affirmation" is an inner voice (a judge) telling me I can't do it. I am more motivated this way than I am from "you can do it" type stuff.


----------



## loney (Apr 17, 2011)

wow great idea will have to try it


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

It seems that it is a switch from viewing situations defensively to going on the offense, and not feeling like a victim. It sounds like a great way to look at things. I think that I'll try this out today. Thanks for sharing!


----------

